# KindleBoards Top 10s (one-page list of Kindle best-sellers by genre)



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sometimes I like to see what's "hot" on Amazon, in various genres, without having to go to multiple Amazon pages. I've put together a web page that shows the top-selling books from Amazon's Kindle Store, by genre - all on one page.

*KindleBoards' "Amazon Top 10s"*

The page gets its info dynamically from the Amazon database, so it's always current.

Here are some screenshots. (Click any one to go to the actual page.)






You can page down to see more genres, and you can scroll right to see books beyond the top 10.

Let me know if this is of any interest, or if you have suggestions for improving it. Thanks!

- Harvey


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

That is awesome, Harvey!

One suggestion I have, if possible, is to implement the prices for each book. That would make it easy for us to jump on a bargain, should one be available.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good thought, I will add that.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

CS said:


> That is awesome, Harvey!
> 
> One suggestion I have, if possible, is to implement the prices for each book. That would make it easy for us to jump on a bargain, should one be available.


Awesome, Harvey! And I ditto what CS said about including the prices (which probably fluctuate far more than the actual Top 10 listings).

-Xia-


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks! I just modified the page to display the price for each item.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not sure the twilight series would count as childrens chapter books.  Maybe young adult but not children.  Just my opinion


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

This is so great.  I think you read my mind on what I was wanting.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm guessing that's an Amazon distinction, not Harvey's (w/r/t the Twilight comment).

Harvey, you're amazing!







Excellent resource. Would it be possible to add a link to that at the top of the forums (which I know is getting crowded, but seems to still have room) where we could easily access it?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it!! Though I feel bad that you were working on this stuff for us in the middle of the night.  Please make sure you sleep too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great feature Harvey, you make this so easy and fun for us!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for a great feature Harvey!  All the great people and the info they provide are the reason I'm on these boards so often!

Kathy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a truly fantastic feature.  You take good care of us Harvey.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's REALLY cool Harvey. Thank you!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for your comments.

You motivate me to program MORE! More! More!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Would it be possible to add a link to that at the top of the forums (which I know is getting crowded, but seems to still have room) where we could easily access it?


I second this request.

And THANK YOU for adding the prices. MUCH appreciated!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

thejackylking said:


> I'm not sure the twilight series would count as childrens chapter books. Maybe young adult but not children. Just my opinion


Those categorizations are taken directly from the Amazon database... and there are some that seem to be miscategorized. (The Glass Castle, for example, in the Advice genre...? Also, the King James Bible being a topseller in the Fiction category might prompt some wry comments.)

I've noticed that miscategorizations seems to occur more often in the Kindle Store than in Amazon's book store. Maybe it is still getting refined by Amazon.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Steph H said:


> I'm guessing that's an Amazon distinction, not Harvey's (w/r/t the Twilight comment).
> 
> Harvey, you're amazing!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Good idea, I've added a link to this at the top menu. I also cleaned up our menu a bit - took out the refurb link as it is covered right now by the refurb-checker in the second menu line.

Thanks for the great suggestions on improving the Top 10 page.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for this, Harvey. This is really useful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, this is great.  I assume that if we purchase a book through this page you still get the kickback?

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yes, the links are KindleBoards affiliate links.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

As a 'Version 2', I am thinking of having the right side of the screen display detail information when a product is clicked on, with ability to add to an Amazon cart without leaving the Top 10 page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool.  Almost bought a book, very tricky, Harvey.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> As a 'Version 2', I am thinking of having the right side of the screen display detail information when a product is clicked on, with ability to add to an Amazon cart without leaving the Top 10 page.


Oooh, that would be way cool. You da man!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Also, the King James Bible being a topseller in the Fiction category might prompt some wry comments.


That was certainly my intention. But you have now rendered any comment I would have made extraneous.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That was certainly my intention. But you have now rendered any comment I would have made extraneous.


Awright, I pre-empted Jim!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

W T G  Harvey,  What a great addition to the forum.  But I am trying to spend something less that all day on here.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

What a great addition!  I will be checking this often, too often.  Thank you Harvey and all the other mods for all of your hard work.  It's really appreciated!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Totally Grooovey man!!! Thanks Harvey!  

Theresam


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, Harvey-

I'm not sure if this is a new link or not but anyway it's a great link! Fabulous!

I _love_ it -

Thank you, thank you, thank you 

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey you are just too good to us!!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Awright, I pre-empted Jim!


Whoot-whoot!!!

WTG, dude 

Marci


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We love you Harvey...Thanks. Awesome!!!


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

AWESOME!    
Love that you added it to the top...

C


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you, Harvey.  What a great addition.  I can only "ditto" what everyone else has written.

Judy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Cool beans Harvey...thanks!*


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

How am I just now noticing this post?  That is totally fantabulous, Harvey.  Augh!  Must buy more books!  Can't stop one-click finger...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind comments. I have to admit, it's fun to browse and page around on that page... it tends to find books for me in genres that I would never think to search on while in Amazon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

THANKS Harvey!!  You are absolutely awesome, along with all your wonderful moderators!!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Such an awesome page, everything all consolidated like that! 

Many thanks, Harvey!


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

This is such a wonderful service! Amazon should hire you quick because this is something they should have been doing all along!!!!

Traci



Harvey said:


> Sometimes I like to see what's "hot" on Amazon, in various genres, without having to go to multiple Amazon pages. I've put together a web page that shows the top-selling books from Amazon's Kindle Store, by genre - all on one page.
> 
> *KindleBoards' "Amazon Top 10s"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

This is awesome.........I got so many ideas that I listed for samples and my Kindle isn't even due until March (keep a happy thought that it's sooner!).


----------



## jseidel5263 (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW, Harvey.  Fabulous!!  Thank you so much!!


----------

